# Wirusy w Linuksie - KlamAV

## mirek

Zwykle kopiuje obraz partycji Gentoo (backup) na drugim komputerze z systemem WinXP. Ostatnio po przeskanowaniu program antywirusowy usunal mi caly backup z powodu wirusow. Postanowilem wiec zainstalowac KlamAV. Przeskanowalem cale Gentoo i program wyplul mi mase wirusow/bledow m.in. w  /opt/blackdown-jdk-1.4.2.03, /opt/jdk1.6.0/jre/lib, /usr/lib/openoffice/share/config, /usr/portage/distfiles, /usr/portage/packages/All, /usr/share i wiele innych - w sumie ponad 50.

Nawet wskazal na Liquid Weather ++  (motyw karamby) pobrany z kde-look.

Co nalezy o tym sadzic. Czy sa to wirusy lub jakis rodzaj programow szpiegowskich w linuksie?

----------

## Insenic

Generalnie wirusów na linuxa nie ma, ale mogę się mylić. Może to wina tego, że trzymałeś backupa na dysku z windowsem i w ten sposób się zawirusowało.

----------

## mirek

Jak narazie nie musialem uzywac backupu wiec cos w tym jest, ze clamav wykrywa wirusy. Mylisz sie, bo coraz wiecej wirusow pojawia sie takze w srodowisku linuksa. Zreszta, nie ja pierwszy to zaobserwowalem. 

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-400044-highlight-klamav.html

----------

## Kurt Steiner

Generalnie to właśnie wirusy są, tylko, że nie są w stanie wyrządzić takich szkód jak w Windowsie. W sumie to od jakiegoś czasu zastanawialem się nad założeniem wątku na podobny temat. 

Jestem ciekaw jak czyszcicie system z różnych szkodników: wirusów, robaków, itp.?

Jak już wspomniałem, wiem, że wirusy nie są w stanie wyrządzić większych szkód, jednak mimo wszystko niezbyt komfortowo się czuję wiedząc, że mogę miec w systemie syf (nawet niegroźny)... 

Co ze spywarem? Jakieś odpowiedzniki AdAware?

Szkodniki linuksowe działają z uprawnieniami użytkownika na którego koncie działają (o ile dobrze wiem), wiec chyba mogą bez mojej wiedzy słać trochę informacji w sieć.

Po za tym na ile bezpieczne jest używanie antywirusów do oczyszczania linuksa?

Chodzi mi o to, że o antywirusach linuksowych mówi się, że służą do ochrony Windowsa, więc ja mam np. wątpliwości czy po przeskanowaniu partcji linuksowej linuksowym antywirusem wiele plików nie zostanie pomylonych z wirusami Windowsowymi i wywalonych.

No i jak zapobiegacie?

Posiadanie najnowszych wersji softu wystarcza? Jak inaczej?

Wiem, że pytania wielu mogą się wydać głupie - jednak badzo proszę o udzielenie konkretnych odpowiedzi. Z góry dzięki.   :Smile: 

----------

## le_mon

Polecam najnowszy (lutowy) numer "Linux Magazine" (pl).

Jest tam parę artykułów na temat Linuxa i wirusów. 

Przeczytałem i jak wrócę z pracy to zainstaluję ClamAV, aż jestem ciekaw co pokaże  :Smile: 

Pozdrawiam

----------

## sebas86

Dobry temat, proponowałbym nawet podpiąć to u góry.  :Wink:  Od czasu do czasu robiłem profilaktyczne skany, ale jak do tąd nigdy jeszcze nie zdażyło mi się znaleźć niczego, oprócz popularnych wirusów w skrzynce pocztowej brata.  :Very Happy:  Nie mniej antywira mam zawsze na twardzielu.  :Smile:  Ciekaw jestem tylko jak z jego sprawnością. Oprogramowanie dla windy jest poddawane testom, dość dużo można czytać na ten temat w prasie tradycyjnej i w sieci, a tutaj niestety są lekki braki i trudno doszukać się naprawdę wartościowych opracowań.  :Smile: 

----------

## _troll_

 *sebas86 wrote:*   

> Dobry temat, proponowałbym nawet podpiąć to u góry. 

 po co?

 *sebas86 wrote:*   

> Od czasu do czasu robiłem profilaktyczne skany, ale jak do tąd nigdy jeszcze nie zdażyło mi się znaleźć niczego, oprócz popularnych wirusów w skrzynce pocztowej brata. 

 i tak to wlasnie powinno wygladac

 *sebas86 wrote:*   

> Nie mniej antywira mam zawsze na twardzielu. 

 mozna tez skanowac zasoby samby / partycje windziane (oprocz poczty). jednak caly czas - w poszukiwaniu wirusow windows. jesli kilka (osiem?) rozpoznanych przez kilkanscie lat wirusow dla linux ( ::edit::  :Smile:  ::end:: )... ale ich nie widzialem! sprawdzam poczte, by ode mnie nie wychodzily smiecie do znajomych.

 *sebas86 wrote:*   

> Ciekaw jestem tylko jak z jego sprawnością. Oprogramowanie dla windy jest poddawane testom, dość dużo można czytać na ten temat w prasie tradycyjnej i w sieci,

 testy clamava i jego mozliwosci znajdziesz na ich stronie. mks tez sobie ladnie radzi. wiekszosc duzych antyviruow ma wersje dla linuxa

 *sebas86 wrote:*   

> a tutaj niestety są lekki braki i trudno doszukać się naprawdę wartościowych opracowań. 

 tutaj, czyli gdzie? na forum nie ma antywirow. a na linuxa jest ich mnostwo i powtarzam - takze komercyjne produkty (naprawde sporo). bajer w tym, ze dla linuxa nie trzeba scanera online (ala nadzorcy systemu) robic. bo i po co? :/ ehhh...

Pozdrawiam wszystkich panikarzy i siejacych idee wirusow dla linuxa  :Smile: 

Przemek

PS. Czy autor watka zadal sobie trud i sprawdzil, czy znalezione wirusy w jakikolwiek sposob moga byc aktywowane na linuxie?!? czy tez jest to dla nas informacja, ze ma wirusy w systemie - jesli to drugie to wspolczujemy, ale forum nie jest od antywirow windows - NTG

----------

## martin.k

Zasadniczo to na temat "świrusów" i innych robaczków mogę niezbyt wiele powiedzieć.

Na serwerze firmowym używam ClamAV + Amavis - tylko skanowanie poczty, bo jakoś się nie mogę

przekonać do ochrony systemu plików w realu przez wynalazki typu dazuko. Od czasu do czasu (czytaj cron)

zapuszczam sprawdzanie dysków i tyle. Do innego "syfu" zapuszczam z 

crona rkhunter'a. To tak na wszelki wypadek  :Smile: 

Do użytku "cywilnego" testowałem kilka wynalazków, ale ostatecznie zostałem przy ClamAV (ewentualnie KlamAV) + rkhunter, tak na wszelki wypadek trzymam jeszcze F-prot (bo jest do niego "nygusowaty" interfejs w Qt) i AntiVir. 

No a przed tym wszystkim jeszcze stoi firewall   :Wink:  (Ci, co posiadają szczęśliwie Neo zapewne wiedzą dlaczego).

To by było na tyle.

----------

## Kurt Steiner

 *_troll_ wrote:*   

> Pozdrawiam wszystkich panikarzy i siejacych idee wirusow dla linuxa

 Tu wcale nie chodzi o panikarstwo. Tu chodzi o totalne rozbeblanie tematu i ustalenie jak to w koncu jest. Bo pieprzenie (przepraszam za wyrazenie), ze wirusow pod linuksa nie ma, jest bajka. Po za tym ciezko jest znalezc dobra, dokladna, traktujaca o takich zagrozeniach strone w Internecie.

----------

## _troll_

 *Kurt Steiner wrote:*   

>  *_troll_ wrote:*   Pozdrawiam wszystkich panikarzy i siejacych idee wirusow dla linuxa Tu wcale nie chodzi o panikarstwo. Tu chodzi o totalne rozbeblanie tematu i ustalenie jak to w koncu jest. Bo pieprzenie (przepraszam za wyrazenie), ze wirusow pod linuksa nie ma, jest bajka. Po za tym ciezko jest znalezc dobra, dokladna, traktujaca o takich zagrozeniach strone w Internecie.

 dobrze - znajdz 5 wirusow, ktore w biezacej chwili sa w stanie zaszkodzic linuksowi.

PS. na stronach symanteca czy mks mozesz znalezc baze wirusow i przeszkuac pod katem 'linux'. wyszukaj wirusy, nie wormy na konkretne uslugi. i dodatkowe utrudnienie - wirusy musza wciaz potrafic zainfekowac system  :Very Happy: 

Pozdrawiam,

Przemek

----------

## martin.k

Firmy produkujące soft antywirusowy prześcigają się publikowaniu info o ilości wirusów działających pod linuksem. Wirusów, w rozumieniu Win, pod linuksem to wielu nie znajdziesz. Ale jest i druga strona medalu - linuks i wszelkie *nixy dominują pod względem ilości instalacji na serwerach udostępniających usługi typu: www, ftp, e-mail. A wiadomo, że za pośrednictwem tych usług (może nie wszystkich) "ścierwo" się roznosi. Zatem można przyjąć, że pod linuksem problem wirusów istnieje bardziej po stronie pośrednika w przesyłaniu (zarażaniu). Istotne zatem jest, aby udostępniając takie usługi filtrować je, biorąc pod uwagę, że znakomita większość ich odbiorców, z tego, czy innego powodu używa systemu z Redmont. IMO

Przynajmniej ja tak podchodzę do tego zagadnienia.

----------

## Kurt Steiner

_troll_, a moj pierwszy post w tym watku przeczytales? Pisalem tam cos o tym, ze wiem cos o mozliwosciach wirusow linuksowych i ze wiem, ze w sumie g**** moga.

Co ze spywarem, robakami i innym syfem? Podobno linux jest na nie dosc wrazliwy.

----------

## martin.k

 *Kurt Steiner wrote:*   

> Co ze spywarem, robakami i innym syfem? Podobno linux jest na nie dosc wrazliwy.

 

Nie bardziej niż Win. Rootkitów i innego syfu trochę znajdziesz - choć osobiście zdarzyło mi się to raz.

Ale to wina, że serwer miał dziurawe oprogramowanie. Wystarczy tylko co jakiś czas aktualizować soft, dla którego

odkryte zostały jakieś krytyczne dziury. Myślę, że nie można zakładaćl, że skoro mam linuksa czy *nixa, to nic mnie

nie tyka. Jak to mówią w US Army: Assumption Is A Mother Of All Fuck-Ups  :Smile: 

Więc trzeba być neutralnym jak Szwajcaria, ale nasłuchiwać skąd nadejdzie atak  :Smile: 

----------

## Kurt Steiner

martin.k, dzieki.   :Smile: 

A co z bezpieczenstwem uzywania antywirusow?

Czy moge byc pewny, ze jak przejade ClamAV czy innym, dysk to to co pokaze bedzie rzeczywiscie zagrozeniem (dla mnie lub innych)? Chodzi mi o to, zebym za rada antywira nie wypindolil sobie polowy systemu (czy to Linuksa czy Windowsa) czy tez danych.

----------

## _troll_

 *Kurt Steiner wrote:*   

> _troll_, a moj pierwszy post w tym watku przeczytales? Pisalem tam cos o tym, ze wiem cos o mozliwosciach wirusow linuksowych i ze wiem, ze w sumie g**** moga.
> 
> Co ze spywarem, robakami i innym syfem? Podobno linux jest na nie dosc wrazliwy.

 dochodzimy do sedna problemu :]

wirusow na _linuksa_ - nie uswiadczysz :]

robaki na rozne uslugi linuksowe (nie w rozumieniu kernela) - znajdziesz od groma. ale tego nie zalatwisz za specjalnie rzeczami typu antywirus :/ (przynajmniej ZTCW). to sa problemy konkretnych _uslug_ lub towarzyszacych im _programow_ (ale wowczas chodzi o pojedyncze uslugi, nie linuksa jako SO).

w zwiazku z tym - Twoj pierwszy post odnosi sie do _wirusow_ _linuksowych_ - uwazam, ze wyjasnilem o co mi chodzi

wormy - to temat juz scisle administracyjny. zalecane jest zawsze sledzenie list dyskusyjnych interesujacych programow, dystrybucji, stron nt. bezpieczenstwa, itp.

chyba troche maslo maslane mi wyszlo powyzej, ale jest piatek 13ego, a ja niewyspany  :Wink: 

Pozdrawiam,

Przemek

----------

## Gabrys

ClamAV ma to do siebie, ze jak znajdzie archiwum, ktore jest wieksze niz iles mega, to zaznacza plik jako potencjalnego wirusa. Przeczytaj dokladnie klasyfikacje wirusa, zanim zaczniesz siac panike, ze masz na dysku same wirusy. ZIP.Size.Exceded wyglada jak nazwa jakiegos strasznego wirusa a jest w istcie rzeczy komentarzem, ze ClamAV nie przejechal tego pliku bo jest za duzy. Pogrzb w konfiguracji.

----------

## mirek

Nie bylo moim celem siac panike, tylko wysluchac waszych doswiadczen. Co do wielkosci plikow ktore sa zaznaczane jako wirusy przez ClamAV, to dla ciekawosci polecam przeskanowanie lwp-8.9.2.skz ze strony 

http://liquidweather.net/downloads.html

ktory jest wiekosci 3,9MB i jest uzywany przez miliony linuksiarzy.

----------

## Drwisz

 *mirek wrote:*   

> Nie bylo moim celem siac panike, tylko wysluchac waszych doswiadczen. Co do wielkosci plikow ktore sa zaznaczane jako wirusy przez ClamAV, to dla ciekawosci polecam przeskanowanie lwp-8.9.2.skz ze strony 
> 
> http://liquidweather.net/downloads.html
> 
> ktory jest wiekosci 3,9MB i jest uzywany przez miliony linuksiarzy.

 Nu może nie miliony, ale tysiące. Powiem tyle, że ja zaufania do akurat tego tematu jak i superkaramby nie mam. Z powodu, dziwnych zachowań pulpitów na których był on otwarty. Pod slackiem i pod mandrake, teraz pod gentoo, było tak samo. Usunięcie superkaramby a w szczególności "lwp" likwidowało problemy. Może i jestem zbyt nieufny ale miałem wrażenie, że uruchamiając ten program otwierałem konto użytkownika na świat. Ja go nie chcę i już.

----------

## Raku

 *mirek wrote:*   

> Nie bylo moim celem siac panike, tylko wysluchac waszych doswiadczen. Co do wielkosci plikow ktore sa zaznaczane jako wirusy przez ClamAV, to dla ciekawosci polecam przeskanowanie lwp-8.9.2.skz ze strony 
> 
> http://liquidweather.net/downloads.html
> 
> ktory jest wiekosci 3,9MB i jest uzywany przez miliony linuksiarzy.

 

przoszę bardzo:

```

raczkow@ewa: ~ $ clamscan -i -r lwp-8.9.2.skz

----------- SCAN SUMMARY -----------

Known viruses: 42479

Engine version: 0.88

Scanned directories: 0

Scanned files: 1

Infected files: 0

Data scanned: 15.51 MB

Time: 12.879 sec (0 m 12 s)

```

Po rozpakowaniu tego archiwum zrobiłem skan jeszcze raz:

```

raczkow@ewa: ~/tmp $ clamscan -i -r lwp/

----------- SCAN SUMMARY -----------

Known viruses: 42479

Engine version: 0.88

Scanned directories: 60

Scanned files: 465

Infected files: 0

Data scanned: 11.65 MB

Time: 10.998 sec (0 m 10 s)

```

ClamAV w wersji i z bazami z dnia:

```

raczkow@ewa: ~ $ clamscan -V

ClamAV 0.88/1241/Sat Jan 14 11:00:03 2006

```

nic dziwnego nie zauważyłem...

----------

## mirek

Rzeczywiscie @raku masz racje. Gdy uzyje clamav, ne wykazuje mi wirusa:

```
mirek@localhost ~/karamba $  clamscan -i -r lwp-8.9.2.skz

----------- SCAN SUMMARY -----------

Known viruses: 42479

Engine version: 0.88

Scanned directories: 0

Scanned files: 1

Infected files: 0

Data scanned: 15.51 MB

Time: 8.221 sec (0 m 8 s)

```

lecz przy przeskanowaniu tego samego pliku programem KlamAV uzyskuje

```
Zamierzam dać to do kwarantanny, możesz to odzyskać później jeśli będziesz chciał, jeśli nie chcesz poddać tego kwarantannie, wciśnij anuluj.
```

Dziwny komunikat, przeciez KlamAV wykorzystuje baze wirusowa clamav. Widac z tego, ze chyba bezpieczniej uzywac konsoli i clamav.

----------

## Raku

a pisze, jaki wirus został znaleziony?

----------

## mirek

Po rozpakowaniu pliku KlamAV nie znalazl wirusa. Widocznie program nie radzi sobie z plikami zpakowanymi. Bede teraz uzywal ClamAV ktory nie robi tyle zanieszania.

----------

## fotografik12

 *mirek wrote:*   

> Po rozpakowaniu pliku KlamAV nie znalazl wirusa. Widocznie program nie radzi sobie z plikami zpakowanymi. Bede teraz uzywal ClamAV ktory nie robi tyle zanieszania.

 

uf, jaka ulga, fałszywy alarm ;P

----------

## Ratman

Myslę, że ten tekst, który jest początkiem artykułu na linuxgangster.org pojedna wszystkich co do sensu posiadania czy uzywania clamav:

Many people in the open source community question the need for antivirus software on a Linux or BSD system - especially a non-corporate, home system. But let me ask you, "Do you send and receive emails?" "Do you download files from untrusted sources?" "Does your web browser and/or news reader download info from the web and cache it on your system?" If the answer to any of these is, "Yes," you may want to reconsider your position on antivirus software and open source systems. While it's true that very few of the viruses and other malware out there can do much damage to a Linux or BSD system, they are still not something you want laying around on your system in an email or wherever. And you certainly don't want to run the risk of passing them on to your windows-using friends and family.

I tyle wystarczy do tego aby go uzywać   :Very Happy: 

----------

## Poe

 *Insenic wrote:*   

> Generalnie wirusów na linuxa nie ma, ale mogę się mylić. 
> 
> 

 

tak bardzo generalnie, to sa, tylko ze malo (ajk to _troll_ ladnie ujal, cale 8  :Very Happy: ) i nie sa super szkodliwe.

 *Insenic wrote:*   

> Może to wina tego, że trzymałeś backupa na dysku z windowsem i w ten sposób się zawirusowało.

 

hę?!  :Neutral: 

----------

## BeteNoire

Tak naprawdę to wystarczy, że ci windows-using "friends" będą dbać odpowiednio o bezpieczeństwo swojego kompa.

Mam takie pytanie: czy istnieje jakieś minidistro live z antywirusem, którego mogę użyć w celach serwisowych, tzn. ktoś dostarcza mi dysk do reperacji i oczyszczenia z różnych śmieci, albo jeszcze lepiej - ktoś mnie wzywa, żebym mu oczyścił kompa na miejscu, format i reinstalka nie wchodzi w grę, bo klient ma wszystko pokonfigurowane itp... Z czego korzystacie w takich sytuacjach?

----------

## Drwisz

http://www.sysresccd.org/

Dokładnie tego. Faktem jest, że propozycja moja jest lekko archaiczna, ale spełnia swoje zadanie trzeba tylko zaktualizować clam-av, chkroot.

----------

## chojny

Knoppix STD

tutaj masz spis narzedzi ktore posiada http://www.knoppix-std.org/tools.html

pozdrawiam

----------

## BeteNoire

 *Drwisz wrote:*   

> http://www.sysresccd.org/
> 
> Dokładnie tego 

 

No patrz, używam go prywatnie i nawet nie wiem czy ma antywirusa   :Laughing:  Niestety Systemrescuecd prawie się nie rozwija :/

No ale problem jest taki, że gościu ma partycje w NTFSie. I co mu zrobić spod linuksowego live?

----------

## chojny

 *BeteNoire wrote:*   

>  *Drwisz wrote:*   http://www.sysresccd.org/
> 
> Dokładnie tego  
> 
> No patrz, używam go prywatnie i nawet nie wiem czy ma antywirusa  
> ...

 

The kernel of the system supports most important file systems (ext2/ext3, reiserfs, xfs, jfs, vfat, ntfs, iso9660), and network ones (samba and nfs).

tylko nie napisali czy do zapisu tez...

knoppix std ma tylko odczyt  :Neutral: 

----------

## Drwisz

Będzie ciężko coś znaleźć bo zapis na ntfs nadal jest oznaczony jako eksperemyntalny i robisz to na własną odpowiedzialność, a w przypadku czyjegoś komputera to duże ryzyko. Poszukaj w google jakiegoś "rescue dysk-u" dla windows lub linuksowego który ma zapis na ntfs.

----------

## BeteNoire

 *chojny wrote:*   

>  *BeteNoire wrote:*    *Drwisz wrote:*   http://www.sysresccd.org/
> 
> Dokładnie tego  
> 
> No patrz, używam go prywatnie i nawet nie wiem czy ma antywirusa  
> ...

 

Widzę, że jest captive. Nie lubię go bardzo ale... może jednak należałoby mu zaufać w tej kwestii? Gorzej jak zaufam i przez kulejącą obsługę ntfs w linux kernel zepsuję klientowi filesystemy :/

----------

## _troll_

 *BeteNoire wrote:*   

>  *chojny wrote:*    *BeteNoire wrote:*    *Drwisz wrote:*   http://www.sysresccd.org/
> 
> Dokładnie tego  
> 
> No patrz, używam go prywatnie i nawet nie wiem czy ma antywirusa  
> ...

 ? Mozesz rozwinac? captive dziala, przetestowany na kilkunastu kompach, u roznych ludzi, pod roznymi dystro.

Ponadto ma pewna przewage - dziala "stabilnie" (to przeciez zywa emulacja libsow z windows, wiec o ile w windzie to dziala, captive powinien dzilaac rownie dobrze).

Pozdrawiam,

Przemek

----------

## BeteNoire

Mogę rozwinąć. Ten cały Captive to taki "świetny wynalazek" co - żeby zadziałać - skanuje partycje Windows w poszukiwaniu sterowników tegoż (a co jeśli partycja ta i pliki są uszkodzone?!), skanowanie to działa całe wieki a potem program wywala komunikat, że musi jakieś kilkadziesiąt mb dociągać z netu. A co jeśli netu nie ma, bo klient na Neostradę, która nie jest obsługiwana przez 99% dostępnych livecd? A co jeśli nie ma gdzie dociągnąć tych danych, bo jedyne dostępne partycje to NTFS? Przy czym - nawet jeśli uda mi się obejść któryś z tych problemów, bo np. podłączę swój dysk przenośny, to i tak nie ufam temu Captive czy jeszcze bardziej wszystkiego nie popsuje... Vanitas vanitatum... 

Jedyne dobre rozwiązanie tego problemu to byłoby otwarcie kodu przez Billa (przynajmniej kodu sterowników ntfs), ale - jak wszyscy wiemy - to nigdy nie nastąpi :/

----------

## _troll_

 *BeteNoire wrote:*   

> Mogę rozwinąć. Ten cały Captive to taki "świetny wynalazek" co - żeby zadziałać - skanuje partycje Windows w poszukiwaniu sterowników tegoż (a co jeśli partycja ta i pliki są uszkodzone?!), skanowanie to działa całe wieki a potem program wywala komunikat, że musi jakieś kilkadziesiąt mb dociągać z netu. A co jeśli netu nie ma, bo klient na Neostradę, która nie jest obsługiwana przez 99% dostępnych livecd? A co jeśli nie ma gdzie dociągnąć tych danych, bo jedyne dostępne partycje to NTFS? Przy czym - nawet jeśli uda mi się obejść któryś z tych problemów, bo np. podłączę swój dysk przenośny, to i tak nie ufam temu Captive czy jeszcze bardziej wszystkiego nie popsuje... Vanitas vanitatum... 
> 
> Jedyne dobre rozwiązanie tego problemu to byłoby otwarcie kodu przez Billa (przynajmniej kodu sterowników ntfs), ale - jak wszyscy wiemy - to nigdy nie nastąpi :/

 po co tworzysz te problemy? captive ma mozliwosc skanowania okreslonych katalogwo, jesli dobrze pamietam. przerzucasz pliki, ktore wiesz ze beda potrzebne. dociagac dane trzeba tylko, jesli nie masz wlasciwych wersji (czyli 'nie mniej niz' - nikt nie kaze Ci update'owac).

wszystko razem nagrac na livecd i koniec. to, gdzie te problemy?

Pozdrawiam,

Przemek

----------

## BeteNoire

Nie tworzę, ale chcę się ustrzec przed zrobieniem dodatkowych zamiast rozwiązać te które już są.

Może ja nie rozumiem działania Captive ale... sprawa wygląda tak (jeśli nie to mnie popraw) - skanuję sobie cd/hdd w poszukiwaniu driverów ntfs, potem - albo edytuję iso livecd (np SystemRescueCD) albo dogrywam te pliki po prostu do wielosesji, biorę tą płytkę do klienta, czy do serwisu i po odpaleniu i pokazaniu Captive ścieżki do tychże driverów mam możliwość przeskanowania windzianych partycji Clamavem w trybie read-write, tak?

----------

## _troll_

 *BeteNoire wrote:*   

> Nie tworzę, ale chcę się ustrzec przed zrobieniem dodatkowych zamiast rozwiązać te które już są.
> 
> Może ja nie rozumiem działania Captive ale... sprawa wygląda tak (jeśli nie to mnie popraw) - skanuję sobie cd/hdd w poszukiwaniu driverów ntfs, potem - albo edytuję iso livecd (np SystemRescueCD) albo dogrywam te pliki po prostu do wielosesji, biorę tą płytkę do klienta, czy do serwisu i po odpaleniu i pokazaniu Captive ścieżki do tychże driverów mam możliwość przeskanowania windzianych partycji Clamavem w trybie read-write, tak?

 ja bym to tak zrobil. proste i eleganckie, nieprawdaz?  :Smile: 

PS. do clamava nie dorabiane sa (praktycznie) sygnatury starych wirusow - wiec wszystkie archaiki, przeniesione z 10letnich dyskietek - a ludzie takie trzymaja :] - nie zostana wykryte. polecam clamav + mks => powinno dac dobre rezultaty.

Pozdrawiam,

Przemek

----------

## BeteNoire

 *_troll_ wrote:*   

> PS. do clamava nie dorabiane sa (praktycznie) sygnatury starych wirusow - wiec wszystkie archaiki, przeniesione z 10letnich dyskietek - a ludzie takie trzymaja :] 

 

W ołowianych sejfach?   :Laughing:   Z moich doświadczeń wynika, że max czas życia dyskietki (rzadko używanej i trzymanej w szufladzie!) to ca. 3 lata  :Wink: 

Ale ok, wezmę to pod uwagę.

----------

## Kurt Steiner

 *BeteNoire wrote:*   

> W ołowianych sejfach?  Z moich doświadczeń wynika, że max czas życia dyskietki (rzadko używanej i trzymanej w szufladzie!) to ca. 3 lata  

 Z moich doświadczeń wynika, że dyskietki wytrzymyją nawet 12 lat - bo mniej więcej tyle lat temu wszedłem w posiadanie swojej Amigi 600 (to dopiero sprzęt  :Wink:  ) i do tej pory mam działające, kupione razem z nią dyskietki.  :Razz: 

----------

## wariat

 *BeteNoire wrote:*   

>  *_troll_ wrote:*   PS. do clamava nie dorabiane sa (praktycznie) sygnatury starych wirusow - wiec wszystkie archaiki, przeniesione z 10letnich dyskietek - a ludzie takie trzymaja :]  
> 
> W ołowianych sejfach?    Z moich doświadczeń wynika, że max czas życia dyskietki (rzadko używanej i trzymanej w szufladzie!) to ca. 3 lata 
> 
> Ale ok, wezmę to pod uwagę.

 

[OT] Hmmm mam w domu jeszce troche dyskietek 3.5" DD do mojego ATARI... mają srednio 12-15 lat, kiedyś były używane intensywnie, teraz baaardzo sporadycznie, ale jakoś nie wygląda, żeby przestały działać ... przynajmneij te ktore czasami odpalam (ostatnio jakiś rok temu) nie wykazują objawów ujścia danych z czasem  :Wink: 

----------

## _troll_

a ile razy widzialem dynablaster'a przynoszonego na dyskietkach.... :] to byla gra!

:: edit ::

a ile razy ten dynablaster byl przy okazji zawirusowany  :Very Happy: 

:: end ::

Pozdrawiam,

Przemek

----------

## argasek

OK, imho wątek do zamknięcia, chyba że ktoś ma do zaprezentowania przykład autentycznej infekcji linuksowego oprogramowania (zwłaszcza z obejściem uprawnień  :Very Happy: ). Byłbym tym wielce zainteresowany, hłe, hłe, hłe.   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## Eeeyeore

 *Quote:*   

>  chyba że ktoś ma do zaprezentowania przykład autentycznej infekcji linuksowego oprogramowania (zwłaszcza z obejściem uprawnień )

 

Ja tez chce takiego virusa ogladnac, nalepiej ze zrodlem

Dazuko z clamav dziala pieknie - kiedys skonfigurowalem i daziala, clamav tez trzeba czasami zakualizowac, bo w grudniu na przyklad byla dziurka, ale to juz glsa-check poinformuje.

Tu macie virusa do testow czy zablokuje, pytanie ktory av go zablokuje - powinien kazdy.

UWAGA PONOC TO WIR   :Laughing:   (jak dla mnie to krzaczki)

http://www.eicar.org/anti_virus_test_file.htm

```
X5O!P%@AP[4\PZX54(P^)7CC)7}$EICAR-STANDARD-ANTIVIRUS-TEST-FILE!$H+H*
```

----------

## Ratman

jesli windowsowy dysk to srodowisko BartPE i pluginMCAfee lub Panda

----------

## muchar

A czy nie jest tak, ze wirus pod linuksa jest na GPL?   :Laughing: 

----------

## sebas86

 *muchar wrote:*   

> A czy nie jest tak, ze wirus pod linuksa jest na GPL?  

 

Tutaj niestety nie wspominają o prawach autorskich: http://www.viruslibrary.com/virusinfo/Linux.htm.  :Sad: 

I coś mi się czuję, że większym zagrożeniem jest jak zwykle sam użytkownik a zwłaszcza taki, który zadaje głupie pytania na IRC, lub w innych publicznych miejscach.  :Very Happy: 

No dobra, trochę walnełem jak kulą o płot pierwszym postem w tym wątku.  :Embarassed:  Ale, że jako człowiek leniwy nie mam ochoty przeglądać, stron każdego z pakietów jakiego używam, to czy istnieje jakaś witryna poruszająca tą tematykę na przyzwoitym poziomie, bo tygodnik (?) Gentoo wydaję mi się trochę skąpym zasobiem wiedzy na ten temat. Jeśli podejść do problemu jak sugeruje większość osób w tym wątku, tj. zajęcie się błędami pojedyńczych aplikacji niż zamartwianiem się o robaczki i inne świńskie oprogramowanie.  :Confused: 

----------

## _troll_

 *sebas86 wrote:*   

>  *muchar wrote:*   A czy nie jest tak, ze wirus pod linuksa jest na GPL?   
> 
> Tutaj niestety nie wspominają o prawach autorskich: http://www.viruslibrary.com/virusinfo/Linux.htm. 
> 
> I coś mi się czuję, że większym zagrożeniem jest jak zwykle sam użytkownik a zwłaszcza taki, który zadaje głupie pytania na IRC, lub w innych publicznych miejscach. 
> ...

 oooo... i stad juz tylko krok, by zaczac poprawiac oprogramowanie GPL :] witamy w klubie?

PS. 7. Zdawalo mi sie, ze 8  :Wink:  blisko bylem.

PS2. a co do userow i ich uzyszkodliwosci - wspomnij ILoveYou - ten wirus nie mial szans sie wybic... wygrala ludzka glupota!  :Smile:  teraz mozna juz tylko wspomniec slowa Einsteina  :Wink: 

Pozdrawiam,

Przemek

----------

## Kurt Steiner

 *_troll_ wrote:*   

> PS. 7. Zdawalo mi sie, ze 8  blisko bylem. 

 

A nie prawda, bo dwadzieścia... Słabo sobie radzicie z searchem na www.viruslibrary.com.   :Razz: 

Zaczynam się bać... Chyba sobie kupie bezprzewodową sieciówkę - wirusy nie będą miały jak przejść!  :Cool: 

 :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

----------

## psycepa

boisz sie ze zlapiesz wirusa ? polecam jedyna w 100% metode ochrone przed wirusami, wykrywa zlosliwy kod,  nawet jeszcze ten nienapisany

 :Wink: 

----------

## shido

 *BeteNoire wrote:*   

> Tak naprawdę to wystarczy, że ci windows-using "friends" będą dbać odpowiednio o bezpieczeństwo swojego kompa.
> 
> Mam takie pytanie: czy istnieje jakieś minidistro live z antywirusem, którego mogę użyć w celach serwisowych, tzn. ktoś dostarcza mi dysk do reperacji i oczyszczenia z różnych śmieci, albo jeszcze lepiej - ktoś mnie wzywa, żebym mu oczyścił kompa na miejscu, format i reinstalka nie wchodzi w grę, bo klient ma wszystko pokonfigurowane itp... Z czego korzystacie w takich sytuacjach?

 

Witam

stary post ale temat aktualny  :Very Happy: 

można sobie zbudować w łatwy sposób fajne małe distro na bazie Slax'a http://www.slax.org/

chodzi nawet z pendrive'a  :Very Happy: 

PS: może pojawiły się jakieś straszne wirusy ostatnio hehehe  :Smile: 

Pozdrawiam.

----------

## sabby7890

Hmm... wirus może pracować z takimi uprawnieniami, z jakimi go uruchomiono.

Czyli, żeby wyrządzić szkody, musi zostać uruchomiony z prawami roota (co wymaga albo pracy jako root, albo su + hasło). Do tego wirus ściągnięty w postaci binarnej musi mieć uprawnienia do wykonania (chmod +x virus).

Czy nie jest więc mało prawdopodobne, że użytkownić nieświadomie uruchomi wirusa? Większość ludzi używających Linuxa ma w katalogu domowym jedynie swoje dokumenty (teksty, wideo itp). Dobrym podejściem jest też osobna partycja na /home i parametr noexec w fstabie. Wirus który nie uruchomi się sam nie jest wirusem tylko syfem z netu.

Konqueror, Opera, Firefox, KMail i Evolution nie ściągają chyba żadnego niepożądanego softu z netu (tak mi się zdaje).

IMHO jesteśmy bezpieczni, nawet jeśli ktoś znajdzie sposób na wykonanie kodu i obejście uprawnień, na pewno szybko pojawi się łatka:) Chociaż mogę się mylić, poprawcie mnie.

----------

## Yatmai

Pewnie każdy z nas słyszał o exploitach. Swego czasu jak sie nudziłem, to testowałem takie skrypty na własnych komputerach. Część nawet działała, szkoda tylko, ze sztucznie musialem obnizać wersje pakietów, ale mniejsza z tym.

Exploity SĄ, także były i będą, bo nie ma bezbłędnego systemu, ale powiedzcie mi w takim razie, dlaczego na podstawie takiego exploita, a jest ich naprawde niemało, nie napisał jeszcze robaka ?

Co bardziej obeznani sprostują, że robaków też nie mało powstało na linucha (sam słyszałem o 500, ale to chyba troche małowiarygodne) i co ? I w zasadzie nico, żaden nie wywołał epidemii, co więcej, żaden jak mi wiadomo nie wydostał sie poza labolatorium gdzie powstał.

Zachowanie minimalnych zasad bezpieczeństwa (np. nie używanie root'a do netu  :Razz: ) sprawia, że taki wir nawet jak sie dostanie na kompa to umiera z nudów  :Very Happy: 

Także kwestie robaków na linucha imho można odłożyć jak na razie na półkę z bajkami, podobnie jak "przydatność core 2 duo w zastosowaniach domowych"  :Very Happy: 

----------

## no4b

 *Quote:*   

> żaden jak mi wiadomo nie wydostał sie poza labolatorium gdzie powstał

 

To akurat jest nieprawda. Znam co najmniej jednego, który dokonał deface bardzo wielu for opartych na niepołatanym phpbb (co prawda phpbb z powodzeniem można zasadzić na maszynie z Windows, ale ten robak "zakładał", że systemem jest jakiś uniksopodobny twór z tego co pamiętam).

----------

## raaf

hej!

hmm sorki, ... ale czy nie wystarczy podzielic sie dysk na partycje / /home /tmp i np /var i montowac te partycje z noexec,nosuid,nodev (oczywiscie nie /)??? to chyba powinno zalatwic problem wirusow, w koncu to sa programy, ktore musza byc uruchomione, zeby 'dzialaly', prawda? po co wiec antywirus?? wiec nawet jesli sa jakies wirusy, a na pewno sa, to czemu ich nie ma skoro ich nie ma? (czy jakos tak  :Wink:  ) jedyne szkodniki jakie mi przychodza do glowy to skrypty uruchamiane w srodowskach typu openoffice, ale ani o nich nie slyszalem, ani one, ... hmm ... no nie wiem ile moga ... ale ja sie nie znam, tylko tak glowkuje.

niech sie w koncu ktos wypowie na temat wirusow na linuksa kto zna temat!  :Wink:  kto zna? ale zna, a nie slyszal .. gdzies   :Confused:   (w sumie sie nie znam wiec nie wiem co ja tu robie  :Very Happy: )

pozdrawiam

raaf

ps. podobnie nalezalo by postapic z gwizdkami, cdromami i dyskietkami.

----------

## Gabrys

Nie zapominaj o exploitach. Wystarczy, że taki złośliwy programik wie o dziurze w programie, który trzymasz w /bin (więc noexec raczej nie powinien mieć miejsca  :Wink:  ). Z drugiej strony tu też nie powinien pomagać antywirus, tylko aktualny soft. Choć w skrajnych przypadkach nie należy gardzić i antywirem (jako dodatek do troski o aktualny soft).

----------

## raaf

 *Gabrys wrote:*   

> Nie zapominaj o exploitach. Wystarczy, że taki złośliwy programik wie o dziurze w programie, który trzymasz w /bin (więc noexec raczej nie powinien mieć miejsca  ). Z drugiej strony tu też nie powinien pomagać antywirus, tylko aktualny soft. Choć w skrajnych przypadkach nie należy gardzić i antywirem (jako dodatek do troski o aktualny soft).

 

no ale exploit to tez program, wiec musi byc jakos uruchomiony, a jak masz noexec na /home i /tmp to jak ten exploit uruchomisz?

pozdrawiam

raaf

----------

## bartmarian

exploit to server a nie klient ?

----------

## raaf

 *bartmarian wrote:*   

> exploit to server a nie klient ?

 

ke? http://pl.wikipedia.org/wiki/Exploit

pozdrawiam

raaf

----------

## Sahin

WItam

Nie będę zakładał nowego tematu, gdyż moje pytanie dotyczy Clamav. Czy clamav nadaje się do skanowania i usuwania wirusów z partycji windowsowych? I czy jest może jakiś inny lepszy skaner dla Linuksa? Ostatnio mam problemy z usunięciem wirusa z Windowsa a instalowanie systemu od nowa nie bardzo mi podchodzi.

Pozdrawiam

----------

## Yaro

 *Sahin wrote:*   

> 
> 
> I czy jest może jakiś inny lepszy skaner dla Linuksa? 
> 
> 

 

Ja swego czasu używałem f-prota. Jest w portage.

----------

